# M..................................................



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

*1911A1 ;-) *


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *1911A1 ;-) *


OK, what was the question? :-D


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Dont Know the question but that HAS to be the correct answer :-D


----------



## Whittey (May 8, 2006)

scooter said:


> Dont Know the question but that HAS to be the correct answer :-D


What's the most overrated gun ever? :wink:

-=Whittey=-


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Whittey said:


> scooter said:
> 
> 
> > Dont Know the question but that HAS to be the correct answer :-D
> ...


GLOCK


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The question is - What's the next best gun after the P99


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> The question is - What's the next best gun after the P99


You got it wrong, "THE" question is what does the P99 want to be when it grows up? :-D


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

Dustoff '68 said:


> *1911A1 ;-) *


The killer 7?

LOL!! I play RE4 way too much. :lol:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

2400 said:


> Shipwreck said:
> 
> 
> > The question is - What's the next best gun after the P99
> ...


God personally handed me my P99 and apologized about the whole 1911 thing  :-D :roll: :wink:


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

God personally handed me my P99 and apologized about the whole 1911 thing  :-D :roll: :wink:[/quote]

Funny!!! he handed my an M&P and said go forth and rule over all other handguns.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> 2400 said:
> 
> 
> > Shipwreck said:
> ...


I want some of whatever it is you're using, it's powerful stuff. :-D :-D :-D :-D :-D


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

the question is what does god carry 1911a1 the rest is to give away as a joke


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

UUUMh Hey shipwreck have you recently had a psych eval??
You're WAAAAAAAAY overdue :smt023


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> UUUMh Hey shipwreck have you recently had a psych eval??
> You're WAAAAAAAAY overdue :smt023


Ya think?!?! :? :?


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Good year for wine the red was A1


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Good year for wine the red was A1


Uh Huh....? ya lost me at the bakery with this one :-D :-D


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

scooter said:


> spacedoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Good year for wine the red was A1
> ...


Bakery, what bakery? I thought we were going to the ball game. :-D :-D


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Did you guys ride the bus to school or did you take your lunch?


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Charlie said:


> Did you guys ride the bus to school or did you take your lunch?


Bus, what bus? I'm supposed to be on the train. 8)


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

i skipped school to go hunting, what was the limit on those big yellow things anyway


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

If yer talking about the big yellow limoZeeens, it's all ya' can haul away.


----------

